# Anyone heard of stronghold?



## xxcxx (16 September 2015)

I usually use frontline spot on for flea treatment for my cats but have been given stronghold spot on instead.It treats fleas,some types of worms,ear mites.I always hate trying new products on them and have read alot of bad reviews so just wondering if anyone has used this on their cats? what did you think of it?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (16 September 2015)

My old vet recommended it for my two dogs. Used it on them without any problems, haven't read any bad reviews.

Have changed vets since, and don't use spot-on or collar-type flea treatments for my two anymore since I put on a Bob Martin flea collar on them, and little dog went crazy within ten minutes of me putting it on him. Have since read negative reviews on this proprietory brand.

Use Neem now, and Diatomaceous Earth if needed. No fleas or ticks. Happy dogs & cats.


----------



## Amymay (16 September 2015)

I always use stronghold for the cats.


----------



## skint1 (16 September 2015)

Used Stronghold for both dogs and cats over the years, never had a problem, never had fleas either. In the last year my vet has talked me into trying 2 other brands, both equally expensive, and I swear my cats both have MORE fleas than when we started, and we have had to treat the house. I finally got my vet to order in some Stronghold and I will have to treat the house again no doubt. So yes I have heard of it and I would certainly recommend it.


----------



## Umbongo (16 September 2015)

Yes have used Stronghold, is a good product. It also has some control over infestations in the environment.

"For use as part of a treatment strategy for flea allergy dermatitis and through its ovicidal and larvicidal action may aid in the control of existing environmental flea infestations in areas to which the animal has access."


----------



## xxcxx (16 September 2015)

Thanks,think i will give it a go.Probably take one of my cats to the vet for him to apply it though because as soon as he smells it he knows,and it usually ends up too low down (so he can lick it) or just dripping.The last time i tried a new thing,one of the cats did start drooling.The only reason im wary of trying it.As far as im aware none of mine has ever had fleas before but i do like to treat them and worm every 6 months.Treating the dogs with advocate as that treats for lungworm too.Usually use frontline for the dogs too.Will be watching all day after applying anyway.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 September 2015)

Frontline didn't do anything for our cats so we've been using Stronghold for a number of years.  It is a strong chemical, perhaps you maybe best checking with your vet with regards to the cat who had reaction before using it.


----------

